# Test paper



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Must try harder?..







:lol: :lol: :lol:

ray.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

I love question 1, must be a trick one.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I wonder if it's genuine? :roll: :roll:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Course it is, honest, Alan.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Good teacher setting the questions look at question three.. Got to be an English teacher :lol: :lol: :lol: 

ray.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

erneboy said:


> Course it is, honest, Alan.


Is that an affirmation, or has your grammar let you down, and you meant to sign as "_Honest Alan_"?

Dave :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

